# Gigaware PC Camera with Mic



## xXxGenocidexXx (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok I asked this at the official forums but no one there seemed to have a clue so I thought id check here <3 I -just- bought a Gigaware Webcam from Radio Shack...cuz it was cheap...and im broke  I installed the Drivers, etc etc etc as the manual said, and hooked the USB plug into one of my USB ports. A message pops up from that says, "USB Device Not Recognized." I uninstalled the Drivers, etc...reinstalled, and nothing. Under System > Hardware > Device Manager > Imaging Devices... all thats shows is "Unknown Device." When Properties are looked at for this unknown device, it says, 

The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)

To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.

I reinstalled, yet again, and nothing. Any ideas? Resources?

Thank you!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

Try Control Panel >> Add Hardware >> let the wizard detect your camera (or choose "Add a new hardware device") >> point at the folder containing the installation files.

Have you tried the camera with another computer?


----------

